# Worldmark Fiji -- just back, any questions?



## Cathyb (Jul 27, 2006)

Bula to all   We just returned yesterday from almost 10 days at Fiji. We had a great unit C-301 which was an oceanfront one bedroom. Our biggest surprise was the Radisson Hotel going up next door -- sooo close!  People in it will be able to look at Worldmark people in the new addition once it is built -- at least that is how it appears now.

The highlight of our stay was the tour 'Pehicle' where we joined Village people in sitting on their mats and had lunch prepared in the earth, when cooked we dug our hands into the community bowls for our food to put on our plate then into our mouths -- minus utensils.  Of course Kava was also passed around. We went in the Village 'chief's' home and walked the grounds of the village.  Felt like we were in a movie.  I'll be happy to try to answer any questions.


----------



## kapish (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome back Cathy! I am glad you had a great time in Fiji. 

Since it is Summer here, you must have encountered US families with kids staying at the resort. What kind of kid-oriented activities were available at the resort? 

How close is snorkling? Does one have to take a boat for this?


----------



## Proudpapa (Jul 27, 2006)

Where did you fly out from & how long was the flight.  Whe love Tahiti and understand Fiji is similiar. Do you have anything to compare it to ? We've been to Tahiti twice (where God lives acording to my wife) and would love to hear more about Fiji.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Swarthog (Jul 27, 2006)

We are Scuba Divers and hear that Fuji is a great dive spot. How close to diving is the WM Fuji resort? What kinds of diving exists there if any and can you recommend any resources?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 28, 2006)

OK: Manoj:Kids' activities: We had turtle races, daily crafts, babysitting service -- Fijians love children.  There was a Kid's Club offered.  We are seniors so didn't get involved, but with the huge pool and the above activities, the kids appeared to be very entertained. Snorkeling close by not advisable.  The water wasn't too clear.  Down a short distance at Westin may be a possibility.  However most took the boat to an island for best snorkeling.  Re US families -- very few, mostly New Zealanders and Australians.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 28, 2006)

proudpapa:  We had a funny arrangement.  Live nr San Diego but flew out of Los Angeles.  To use frequent flier miles we had to go to Sydney, Aust. for 48 hrs then to Nadi, Fiji. Going home we went to Christmas Island and Oahu before flying back to LAX.  Pretty gruesome, but it saved us $2200.  We also have been to Tahiti twice and Hawaii a zillion times.  It reminded me a lot of Tahiti; i.e., some native boys carrying a bagful of fish home that they speared for their mother, etc.  The big difference is that about 48% of Nadi is Indian Fijian (maybe all of Fiji, don't know that) so on the downtown streets you saw Fijian men in their sulus (sarongs) along side Indian women in their Saris.  A real interesting cultural experience to say the least.  Our flight to Sydney was 14 hrs, God forbid.  The normal lax to nadi is around 12 and leaves late at night.  We left nadi to come home right at midnight.  It pays to reserve an additional night upon departure so you have a place to relax from the normal 11AM checkout until around 10pm at night.  Remember too that you lose a day going and regain it coming back. Did I answer your questions in enough detail?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 28, 2006)

swarthog: Definitely a place for you to travel for the diving.  There are a minimum of 15 islands -- all with scuba diver interests. We saw a lot of those guys and heard the fish was fantastic.  I am not sure if diving happens right where the resort is. I do know you catch a bus at hotel (free) that takes you to a boat harbor that goes to any island you choose. Rosie's Tours in WM lobby can assist you there.  Cost to islands run about $125 Fijian which is about $90-100 US.   Resources:  Perhaps call the WM office in Washington state and ask for Rosie's fax number and send them details of your desires.


----------



## kapish (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks so much Cathy. Did you get around to do any sightseeing? If so, I would love to hear some highlights. Did you take any precaution when dining out?


----------



## Swarthog (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the good info!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Cathy for the info,

I really want to go to Fiji and stay at the WorldMark there.  Did you have an ocean front unit?  How are the views?

I, too, want to go diving in that area of the world.


----------



## Judy999 (Jul 30, 2006)

I always wanted to go there.  However, isn't the airfare over $1200?

Thx

Judy


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 31, 2006)

kapish: Sightsightseeing -- gosh yes!  First of all is the free Bula bus that takes you to 4 of the resorts nearby: Westin, Sheraton, one run by Hilton, and Sofitel. Westin holds a Firewalker show for $15 Fijian that is real interesting. They tell a story all the while getting large hot stones ready and they walk on them 2-3 times each.  Then there is the city bus for 65 cents Fijian that is a 'tour' in itself as it goes thru villages picking up native Fijians to take downtown.  We signed up for the Pehicle tour at Worldmark that introduced us to a real village. We walked the dirt streets, went in the Chief's house, watched lunch being put in the ground to cook for us, then sat on mats and ate with the natives minus utensils.  It was our favorite thing while there 10 days. Rosie's Tour desk has lots of tours to choose from.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jim (BocaBum)!  We had the greatest view from our Unit C-301.  It overlooked the long, rambling pool and panoramic view of ocean and some islands. At night on  our deck we could watch the Lighting Ceremony and listen to the 4 pc singing group who were at poolside.  The unit was sparse and lacked personality; but the views made up for it.  Sunsets were incredible!  My husband took way too many pictures of 9 sunsets-lol. 
  Worldmark is building 40+ more units, but something strange is happening. The sales manager was explaining the half of those units would be for U.S. exchangers and half for South Pacific.  Whether the older units will be handled that way too, I don't know.  I would get that trip in soon IMHO, as once word gets out on this timeshare, the getting in to it will be much more difficult.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 31, 2006)

kapish:  No problem dining out altho most of our dining was at nicer places. We did it at one seafood place downtown that was real small but food was good and no after effects.  Most of our meals were at the hotels close by (Sheraton, etc) and at the onsite restaurant which had pretty good food.  I highly recommend going to the Tuesday and Friday shows that Worldmark and the restaurant put on.  You get dinner and show at both (different type of food and show at each) and the price from $45 Fijian pp. Considering you get a dollar's value for about 70 cent Fijian -- not a bad deal.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 31, 2006)

Judy: At the time we checked prices with Worldmark Travel it would have cost us $2200 for two for a non-stop from Los Angeles to Fiji.  We had poorer flight plan but used frequent flier miles so we flew Los Angeles to Sydney; stayed 48 hr requirement then onto Fiji.  Coming home was pretty tiring:  Fiji to Christmas Island(5 hrs), stay on plane then onto Oahu (3 hrs), go thru Customs and Immigration then onto American Airlines for a 5 hr flight to LA.  What olde people won't do to save a dollar )


----------



## smk1 (Aug 3, 2006)

*is the beach*

a swimming beach, were there any waves for boogie boarding?  What was the food like?


----------



## kapish (Aug 3, 2006)

*Thanks Cathy *

Cathy, thanks so much for answering our questions. I hope you can share some pictures of the trip as well


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 4, 2006)

We don't know how to do the picture thing. My hubby and I took a class on it and still can't get it to work.  If someone wants to give us a Photo 101 instructions here, we would be glad to share things like the Kava Ceremony, Fire Walker Show, the views at the resort!


----------



## kapish (Aug 4, 2006)

*Pictures: Have you considered online photo albums?*

Cathy, I just sent you an email about hosting your pictures. One way is to use an online photo album to store your pictures and then you can share the album to your TUG friends.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 8, 2006)

smk1 -- maybe boogie boards, but the water around the complex looked a little dirty.  That area used to be swamp lands so maybe I am imagining it.

Food is very good -- you get a mixture of Fijian and Indian in many dishes. We used Frommer and got a list of restaurants in Nadi with their ratings. The restaurant at Worldmark has pretty decent food, altho some people didn't like it.  However, Westin, Sheraton, Sofitel are just 5 min away with their restaurants and you never have to go downtown (altho you would be missing a real cultural experience).


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 8, 2006)

kapish -- got your email.  we have some ongoing things happening at our house right now so can't move forward on that for now. Thank you for the suggestion of helping us.


----------

